# CSV status Processed and Received from South Africa Meaning



## Mike_C (Mar 4, 2021)

Hello everyone. My critical skills visa status recently changed to
"Your processed ref no:xxxx/xxxx/xxxx/xx application has been received from the South Africa at Harare Harare".
Does this mean it's ready for collection? Trying to call VFS but phones are not getting answered.


----------



## Mike_C (Mar 4, 2021)

Update: Apparently this was a false alarm. According to the VFS Agent my reference number was mistakenly scanned as processed while still at the South African Embassy hence I'm getting the processed status .  

Talk about getting one's hopes high.
My advice call before going to the VFS center for collections, Im glad I did. 

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Jyoti Ranjan Dash (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, I am waiting for my son's dependent Visa, I applied it in January and still waiting with no update


----------

